# che (Argentina)



## Naira

¿El "che" se emplea de preferencia a comienzo de frase, a final de frase, a mitad de frase, todas las anteriores son ciertas? 

(De paso os cuelo un minidiálogo, que estará rematadamente mal)

PERSONAJE A (madrileño, y muy enfadado en este momento) -Lo que yo haga no es asunto tuyo.
PERSONAJE B (argentino) -Che, estás caliente. Muy bien. (SE DA LA VUELTA PARA MARCHARSE) Si no querés oír lo que tengo que decirte, mejor vuelvo en otra ocasión.

¿Es horrible, espantoso e incorrecto y suena a cartón piedra? ¿El "che" puede emplearse de esa forma? ¿"Estás caliente" significa "estás enfadado" en Argentina o he metido la zarpa? (Si es correcto y un argentino podría decirlo así, aunque haya expresiones más coloquiales, me sirve: el personaje B es un tanto estrafalario y a veces habla como si se hubiera escapado de un libro).

GRACIAS


----------



## ValSky

"Che" se usa por ejemplo para llamar a alguien.. "Che vos, vení acá" o "Che, ¿me decís la hora?... Cuando es para llamar a alguien se pone al principio de la oración...

Hay otras expresiones con "che", como por ejemplo "No puede ser che"
"No lo puedo creer che" (al final en este caso)

"Estar caliente" es estar "enojado, furioso" en Argentina, pero también puede tener una cognotación sexual, pero en el contexto de tu frase no existe ambiguedad. No te preocupes.

Para mí es correcto que digas "Che, estas caliente" 

suerte


----------



## SpiceMan

A mí me suena raro...
Porque al principio de una frase se usa en general como vocativo (como en los ejemplos de Valsky) y si tu interlocutor ya te está hablando no le llamás la atención con un che.

Yo lo diría al final, usado enfáticamente... tal vez:

¿Estás caliente, che? Bueno. Si no querés escuchar lo que quiero decirte, vuelvo en otra ocasión.


----------



## Naira

A ver si lo he entendido. Si no se usa como vocativo sino como refuerzo, al final. A la mitad de la frase no se emplea. Por ejemplo: ¡No fumes, che! ¡No quiero humos acá!
¿Puede ser?

Me siento de lo más impotente. Da igual cuánto lo trabaje. Siempre será de cartón-piedra.


----------



## maidens

¡No te quejes, che! Que generalmente lo que escribís está bien y no suena forzado.

Che, cualquier otra duda perguntá que para eso estamos.


----------



## SpiceMan

Con final quise decir de la oración. El ejemplo está bien, Naira.


----------



## Honeypum

Naira said:


> PERSONAJE A (madrileño, y muy enfadado en este momento) -Lo que yo haga no es asunto tuyo.
> PERSONAJE B (argentino) -Che, ¿Estás caliente, che? (o: ¿Te calentaste, che?). Muy bien. (SE DA LA VUELTA PARA MARCHARSE) Si no querés oír escuchar lo que te tengo que decirte, mejor vuelvo en otra ocasión otro día.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que ya te dijeron, te hago algunos cambios que me harían sonar la oración más normal.

Saludos


----------



## Rosarina

Hola! Estoy de acuerdo con las correcciones de Honeypum, definitivamente en este caso el che va al final, adelante no va, no cierra.
Me quedo con todas las opciones en rojo.
Igual no te preocupes, explicar el uso del "che" y entenderlo para los que no han nacido con él es super difícil. Para entenderlo y usarlo bien, no te queda otra que pasar una temporadita en las preciosas tierras argentinas!
Saludos a todos


----------



## SpiceMan

¡Sí! ¡Definitivamente sería "¿te calentaste, che?"!
No me cerraba mucho la cosa. Es que "¿Estás caliente, che?" suena bastante a burla. O por lo menos a querer hechar más leña al fuego.


----------



## Cosmopolita

Hola Álvaro!
Leo el diálogo y no puedo señalar "errores", pero sin poder explicarlo hay "algo" que lo hace sonar extraño. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con las correcciones de Honeypum para que quede más natural, más coloquial.
Es rarísimo explicar el uso del "che" como si hubiera reglas gramaticales porque no las hay, sólo nos sale naturalmente...
Pero bueno che, si tanto insistís hagamos el esfuerzo entonces. Lo más común es que vaya al principio o al final, pero como habrás visto recién apareció uno en el medio...
Al principio: como vocativo, para llamar la atención de alguien. ("Che, ¿no viste mi saco por ahí?") o simplemente para reforzar ("Eh, che... no es para tanto!")
Al medio o al final: para dar más énfasis ("¡Qué calor, che! ¡No aguanto más!", "¡Pero que cosa, che, ya te dije diez mil veces que no apoyes tus cosas acá arriba!") aunque también puede ser vocativo ("Te estoy hablando a vos, che..." ¿o simplemente está dando énfasis...?)
Ojo, ni yo me tomaría todo esto como una regla... nosotros decimos che porque nos sale, no nos planteamos qué función cumple y a veces ni se puede explicar semánticamente. 
A veces es para retomar el diálogo. "Che... ¿qué estaba diciendo?" Esto lo puedo decir a un grupo de amigos y no es que le estoy hablando a uno solo. "Che, qué macana..." ...puedo estar hablando sola y no es que me diga che a mí misma...
Perdoname si ahora estás más confundido que antes... fue mi humilde aporte al che argentino.


----------



## Naira

Diosssssssss... Y sí, más o menos me ha quedado claro (por decir algo). Sin embargo, respecto al diálogo, tengo un problema con el "¿Te calentaste, che?". Me suena EXTRAÑÍSIMO. Claro, yo no soy argentino. Pero os explico un poco por qué me suena raro; es una cuestión semántica. El personaje no se "calienta" en el momento en que entra el argentino. Está ya que trina, que muerde, que le da patadas a la pared. El personaje argentino aparece en su casa y se lo encuentra gruñendo. Así que "¿Te calentaste, che?" no me resulta adecuado porque no se "calienta" en el momento que le hablan. Lo está ya. El personaje argentino se da cuenta al intercambiar media palabra con él (y al verle) y constata el hecho, haciendo un gesto de contención con las manos en plan "Tranquilo". Dice: "Estás caliente, che. Muy bien. Si no querés escuchar lo que te tengo que decir, mejor vuelvo en otra ocasión" (¿Está realmente MAL "en otra ocasión"? Porque no se refiere a que volverá otro día, porque no tiene ni la menor intención de irse y volver otro día, es una hábil estratagema para que al personaje madrileño le entre curiosidad y se calme y deje de darle patadas a los muebles, pobrecitos, qué le habrán hecho).

Así que no me convente el "Te calentaste" porque no se calienta. Lo está ya. El personaje argentino simplemente lo ve y lo dice. (Argentinizando, añadiría a esta frase una coma y "entendés", cuyo uso como coletilla tampoco tengo del todo claro, y menos después de releer Rayuela, cielos, cuánto "entendés", y sin estar entre interrogaciones...)

En fin, gracias. Las cajas de bombones, irán por correo. Mi economía no me permite atravesar el charco


----------



## Alicky

Naira said:


> Diosssssssss... Y sí, más o menos me ha quedado claro (por decir algo). Sin embargo, respecto al diálogo, tengo un problema con el "¿Te calentaste, che?". Me suena EXTRAÑÍSIMO. Claro, yo no soy argentino. Pero os explico un poco por qué me suena raro; es una cuestión semántica. El personaje no se "calienta" en el momento en que entra el argentino. Está ya que trina, que muerde, que le da patadas a la pared. El personaje argentino aparece en su casa y se lo encuentra gruñendo. Así que "¿Te calentaste, che?" no me resulta adecuado porque no se "calienta" en el momento que le hablan. Lo está ya. El personaje argentino se da cuenta al intercambiar media palabra con él (y al verle) y constata el hecho, haciendo un gesto de contención con las manos en plan "Tranquilo". Dice: "Estás caliente, che. Muy bien. Si no querés escuchar lo que te tengo que decir, mejor vuelvo en otra ocasión" (¿Está realmente MAL "en otra ocasión"? Porque no se refiere a que volverá otro día, porque no tiene ni la menor intención de irse y volver otro día, es una hábil estratagema para que al personaje madrileño le entre curiosidad y se calme y deje de darle patadas a los muebles, pobrecitos, qué le habrán hecho).
> 
> Así que no me convente el "Te calentaste" porque no se calienta. Lo está ya. El personaje argentino simplemente lo ve y lo dice. (Argentinizando, añadiría a esta frase una coma y "entendés", cuyo uso como coletilla tampoco tengo del todo claro, y menos después de releer Rayuela, cielos, cuánto "entendés", y sin estar entre interrogaciones...)
> 
> En fin, gracias. Las cajas de bombones, irán por correo. Mi economía no me permite atravesar el charco


 

Yo no usaría che para preguntar si estaba caliente o no. Si me sitúo diría algo así cómo:"¿Che, que pasa que estás caliente? Bue, si no querés ecuchar lo que tengo para decirte mejor vuelvo en otro momento". Aclaro que esto es argentinizando bastante tu frase


----------



## Naira

"Tengo para decirte". Impresionante. ¿Es registro culto? No, ¿verdad? El personaje es culto, y hasta un poquito rebuscado. De momento, lo claro es que "ocasión" os rasca cosa mala. Me quedo con la opción de Alicky: "momento".
No me dais el visto bueno de ninguna forma a "Estás caliente, che". Y mira que me gusta cómo queda en la situación... Ya digo, hacer gesto de contención y decir: "Estás caliente, che". Me encanta. Pero si está mal, nada, a corregir se ha dicho. "¿Qué pasa que estás caliente?" me suena demasiado juvenil. 
No sé con cuál quedarme.


----------



## Cosmopolita

Bueno, en realidad ya no estamos discutiendo el uso del "che" sino el diálogo...
"tengo para decirte": perfectamente coloquial, no es registro culto
"momento" es mucho más coloquial que "ocasión"
y "estás caliente, che".... deja mucho que desear... lo siento Álvaro... a mí no me convence.
A ver esta:
"Pará un poco, loco, estás re-caliente... !! Bue... está bien, si no querés escuchar lo que tengo para decirte mejor vuelvo en otro momento"
Vos te preguntarás qué diferencia hay entre "estás caliente" que te criticamos y "estás re-caliente"... no sé, el "re" al decirlo creo que le da más naturalidad, claro que tiene que ver con el tono con el que uno lo diga.


----------



## Naira

Snif... "tengo para decirte", anotado. Pero si no es registro culto, tal vez resulte excesivamente coloquial respecto a "tengo que decirte". Mi personaje suele emplear un registro culto, pero ARGENTINO, claro. ¿Qué significa esto? Doble de trabajo. No sirve cualquier expresión argentina...
"Estás caliente, che" no hay forma de salvarlo, deduzco. Lo meteré entre corchetes hasta que encuentre otra frase equivalente, me temo...

GRACIAS


----------



## Alicky

Naira said:


> Snif... "tengo para decirte", anotado. Pero si no es registro culto, tal vez resulte excesivamente coloquial respecto a "tengo que decirte". Mi personaje suele emplear un registro culto, pero ARGENTINO, claro. ¿Qué significa esto? Doble de trabajo. No sirve cualquier expresión argentina...
> "Estás caliente, che" no hay forma de salvarlo, deduzco. Lo meteré entre corchetes hasta que encuentre otra frase equivalente, me temo...
> 
> GRACIAS


 
El problema es que si yo veo que alguien está caliente, no usaría el che al final de la oración; porque da a entender que enfatiza mi afirmación. No es quede mal, sino que suena algo raro. Por eso me pareció que usarlo al principio de una pregunta, cómo apelativo, lo suaviza. 
La verdad que a mí es algo que me resulta difícil de explicar porque es automático, no pienso antes de usarlo.


----------



## Mate

-Che, estás caliente. Muy bien. (SE DA LA VUELTA PARA MARCHARSE) Si no querés oír lo que tengo que decirte, mejor vuelvo en otra ocasión.

-¡Calentitos los panchos! Macanudo. (SE DA LA VUELTA...) Si no te interesa lo que te tengo que decir, más vale vengo otro día.

Omití el uso de "che" porque no pega ni con cola en mi versión. 

La redacción es algo burda. Sucede que en Buenos Aires (que no es lo mismo que decir en la Argentina) a veces la gente culta habla mal castellano, sobre todo si hay confianza.


----------



## Sofia29

Naira said:


> Snif... "tengo para decirte", anotado. Pero si no es registro culto, tal vez resulte excesivamente coloquial respecto a "tengo que decirte". Mi personaje suele emplear un registro culto, pero ARGENTINO, claro. ¿Qué significa esto? Doble de trabajo. No sirve cualquier expresión argentina...


 
Para mí no pasa por un tema de que sea culto o no. Si alguien me dice "si no querés oir lo que tengo que decirte", entiendo que está _obligado_ a decirme algo. Si me dice "lo que tengo para decirte" simplemente entiendo que tiene preparado decirme algo, porque se le canta la gana o porque está obligado, no importa.


----------



## Naira

Vale. ¿Y si lo dejamos en "Estás caliente. Muy bien. Si no querés lo que te tengo que/para decir, mejor vuelvo en otra ocasión / otro momento"? ¿El problema era el che?

GRACIAS


----------



## Mate

Naira said:


> Vale. ¿Y si lo dejamos en "Estás caliente. Muy bien. Si no querés lo que te tengo que/para decir, mejor vuelvo en otra ocasión / otro momento"? ¿El problema era el che?
> 
> GRACIAS


La palabra "che" se usa todo el tiempo, pero no hay que forzar su uso.

"Estás caliente. Bueno (o Muy bien). Si no querés escuchar lo que tengo que decir/para decirte, mejor vuelvo en otro momento."

Espero que te guste


----------



## Cosmopolita

No sé… la verdad sigue sonándome raro. Ahora sacándole el che, sólo "estás caliente" me sigue pareciendo raro. No creo que suene natural, no creo que nadie le diga a otro: "estás furioso" o "estás enojado". No sé si es porque es la afirmación de lo evidente pero no me cierra. 
Lo curioso es que si yo intento ponerme en el lugar del personaje y lo digo en voz alta me sale sin problemas: 
*¡¡¡-Uy-uy-uy!!! ¡Cómo estamos hoy…! Bueno, si no vas a escucharme lo que te quería decir mejor vuelvo en otro momento! *
Pero verlo escrito no es lo mismo, así que no sé si se capta la entonación que tendría.


----------



## Honeypum

Estoy de acuerdo con Cosmopolita.

Además, leyendo los posts y teniendo en cuenta que el personaje es culto, creo que no emplearía la palabra "caliente", la que es lenguaje bastante informal.

Otra manera de decirlo y que me sonaría más normal sería:

"¿Qué? ¿Te enojaste? Bueno, si no vas a escuchar lo que te quería decir mejor/entonces vuelvo en otro momento."

El "¿Te enojaste?" no quiere decir que haya sido ya mismo, sino que se pudo haber enojado en otro momento.

Y es muy normal el "Uy uy uy cómo estamos...." para indicar que alguien está enojado o caliente.

Otra opción:

"¿Qué pasa, estás enojado? Bueno, si no vas a escuchar lo que te quería decir entonces/mejor vuelvo en otro momento."

Son opciones que me harían sonar más natural la oración.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,
 
¿Cómo suena “ché” de Argentina a los hispánicos de otros paises ? 

En japonés, “ché” quiere decir “¡carajo!!! “. Así, no puedo estar acostumbrado a “ché” argentino. Siempre me siento muy insultado con “ché” argentino.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Betildus

Me imagino que como una muletilla cualquiera. Como el "poh" en Chile. Pero nunca a un insulto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, acá el ché cuando lo dice un argentino se entiende así, como una muletilla. Pero si digo, "che Toño, siempre con sus cosas" es más bien "pinche Toño".

Y aquí ya vendrá la discusuón de lo que es "pinche" en México y en otros lados. Tal vez habrá que abrir otro hilo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, acá el ché cuando lo dice un argentino se entiende así, como una muletilla. Pero si digo, "che Toño, siempre con sus cosas" es más bien "pinche Toño".
> 
> Y aquí ya vendrá la discusuón de lo que es "pinche" en México y en otros lados. Tal vez habrá que abrir otro hilo.


 
Muchas gracias,

Entonces, 

Muchas gracias,

“ché” en “Ché Guevarra “ sera un insulto… El es argentino.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No, como te decía antes: si lo escuchamos decir a un argentino, lo entendemos perfectamente.

Pero en ciertas instancias sí puede ser considerado un insulto, específicamente cuando se usa en lugar de "pinche".


----------



## Lord Delfos

Bueno, esto es algo que ha dicho un español, yo soy argentino, así que no sé si todos lo verán de esta manera:

La manera de hablar del argentino suena un poco (bueno, muy)  "cortante" a oídos hispanohablantes extranjeros. No porque seamos fríos, sino por el acento en sí mismo. De la misma forma que a nosotros la forma de hablar de un cubano nos parece cómica, incluso cuando el que habla está enojado.

El che suena particularmente cortante dado que es una palabra corta que uno dice sin pensar, y por lo tanto, sin modular la voz para que suene más "sueave".

No sé, eso es lo que suelen decir de nosotros...

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Lord Delfos said:


> Bueno, esto es algo que ha dicho un español, yo soy argentino, así que no sé si todos lo verán de esta manera:
> 
> La manera de hablar del argentino suena un poco (bueno, muy) "cortante" a oídos hispanohablantes extranjeros. No porque seamos fríos, sino por el acento en sí mismo. De la misma forma que a nosotros la forma de hablar de un cubano nos parece cómica, incluso cuando el que habla está enojado.
> 
> El che suena particularmente cortante dado que es una palabra corta que uno dice sin pensar, y por lo tanto, sin modular la voz para que suene más "sueave".
> 
> No sé, eso es lo que suelen decir de nosotros...
> 
> Saludos.


 
El tema es "che". 

Val. Par, ... Que paises ? 


*che**2**.*
(De _che_, voz con que se llama a personas y animales).


*1. *interj._ Val._,_ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ U. para llamar, detener o pedir 

atención a alguien, o para denotar asombro o sorpresa.




_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _saludos__Hiro Sasaki_


----------



## Argónida

A mí me suena simplemente muy argentino. Sin más connotaciones, ni negativas ni positivas.


----------



## Mariarayen

Ya hay hilos con este tema.
Es "che" sin tilde

No sé cómo poner el hilo, pero si buscan en los de Edher encontrarán uno muy completo.


----------



## Rayines

Mariarayen said:


> Ya hay hilos con este tema.
> Es "che" sin tilde
> 
> No sé cómo poner el hilo, pero si buscan en los de Edher encontrarán uno muy completo.


*Éste* es muy completo. (Hiro, te recomiendo que lo leas, para no tergiversar la significación de *che *).


----------



## Jellby

Hiro Sasaki said:


> En japonés, “ché” quiere decir “¡carajo!!! “. Así, no puedo estar acostumbrado a “ché” argentino. Siempre me siento muy insultado con “ché” argentino.



Bueno, en gran parte del mundo hispanohablante se usa "¡carajo!" o algún equivalente muy alegremente y sin ningún ánimo de ofender, es simplemente una exclamación de sorpesa.

Para mí el "che" argentino es similar al "tío" o "chacho" español o, como interjección yo lo equipararía a un "¡eh!", o sea, que no significa nada


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Jellby said:


> Bueno, en gran parte del mundo hispanohablante se usa "¡carajo!" o algún equivalente muy alegremente y sin ningún ánimo de ofender, es simplemente una exclamación de sorpesa.
> 
> Para mí el "che" argentino es similar al "tío" o "chacho" español o, como interjección yo lo equipararía a un "¡eh!", o sea, que no significa nada


 
A veces, No se puede comprender el significado de "che", Pues estoy 
de acuerdo contigo. No tiene ningun sentido  y por eso, no se 
comprende.


Ya ha aparecido "che" varias veces en los textos del curso de espanhol
por radio, y el profesor no explica casi nada sobre "che" porque no lo
comprende.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Rayines said:


> *Éste* es muy completo. (Hiro, te recomiendo que lo leas, para no tergiversar la significación de *che *).


 
Gracias, Rayines.


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Marcelot

Te contesto algo que, creo, quedó sin respuesta:
Val. es Valencia (sí, se utiliza en Valencia, España)
Par. es Paraguay.

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Marcelot said:


> Hiro:
> 
> Te contesto algo que, creo, quedó sin respuesta:
> Val. es Valencia (sí, se utiliza en Valencia, España)
> Par. es Paraguay.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gracias, supongo con una imaginacion de un excelente detective,que 
muchos valencianos emigaron a Argentina.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Marcelot

No Hiro, la mayoría de los españoles que fueron a Argentina eran oriundos del norte de España (Galicia, Asturias, País Vasco).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Marcelot said:


> No Hiro, la mayoría de los españoles que fueron a Argentina eran oriundos del norte de España (Galicia, Asturias, País Vasco).


 

Gracias, 

Utilizo una vez más mi imaginación de un detective de
Pacotilla. Los valencianos y andaluces habrán emigrado
A una región donde no hace frío.

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Konichi - wa Hiro San, watashi - wa Nakayama Hirohito desu, doozo yoroshiku 

Existe un hilo sobre el "che" que ya lleva 3 años..., podrías ir a él para poder interiorizarte sobre las diversas teorías sobre su origen.

Creo que el "che (argentino)" es el más conocido puesto que de los países en que es utilizado, Argentina es el más grande y poblado:

Argentina: 40.000.000.- aprox.
Bolivia:       8.000.000.- aprox. (de los cuales no todos utilizan el "che" ni el "vos")
Paraguay:   6.000.000.- aprox.
Uruguay:    3.500.000.- aprox.

Además, desde el punto de vista cultural, y gracias al gran apogeo económico que destacó a la Argentina sobre todo en la primera mitad del siglo XX, tanto sus costumbres, su gastronomía, su música y su modo de vida se difundieron por todo el mundo como elementos típicamente argentinos, por más que compartan la mismas tradiciones con otros países.

Por ejemplo:

- "La parrilla" en Argentina es "asado" en Paraguay, "carne asada" en Uruguay y "churrasco" en Brasil, todos ellos, países con gran tradición ganadera y gauchesca. 

- "El Tango" lo comparten Argentina y Uruguay, los dos países de la ribera del Plata, pero a nivel mundial, un extranjero no dudaría en atribuir a la Argentina la autoría original del tango.

- El "che" y el "vos" (você en português) comparten todos los países de la cuenca del Río de la Plata (Paraguay, Uruguay, Argentina, Brasil (región sur)  y Bolivia (Santa Cruz de la Sierra y departamentos adyacentes), pero como Argentina fue el país que más produjo películas, músicas, libros, etc. donde se difundió el "che" y el "vos", la mayoría lo asocia directamente.

Y así, a mi parecer ocurre algo similar con la cerveza..., pues todos asociamos a Alemania como el país más cervecero del mundo, mientras que la cuna de la cerveza y el país más cervecero es en realidad la República Checa, en la frontera de Alemania, que incluso ha creado en su región la cerveza más popular del mundo, la PILSEN.

Saludos 

Sayonara


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Samurai Guarani said:


> Konichi - wa Hiro San, watashi - wa Nakayama Hirohito desu, doozo yoroshiku
> 
> Existe un hilo sobre el "che" que ya lleva 3 años..., podrías ir a él para poder interiorizarte sobre las diversas teorías sobre su origen.
> 
> Creo que el "che (argentino)" es el más conocido puesto que de los países en que es utilizado, Argentina es el más grande y poblado:
> 
> Argentina: 40.000.000.- aprox.
> Bolivia: 8.000.000.- aprox. (de los cuales no todos utilizan el "che" ni el "vos")
> Paraguay: 6.000.000.- aprox.
> Uruguay: 3.500.000.- aprox.
> 
> Además, desde el punto de vista cultural, y gracias al gran apogeo económico que destacó a la Argentina sobre todo en la primera mitad del siglo XX, tanto sus costumbres, su gastronomía, su música y su modo de vida se difundieron por todo el mundo como elementos típicamente argentinos, por más que compartan la mismas tradiciones con otros países.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> - "La parrilla" en Argentina es "asado" en Paraguay, "carne asada" en Uruguay y "churrasco" en Brasil, todos ellos, países con gran tradición ganadera y gauchesca.
> 
> - "El Tango" lo comparten Argentina y Uruguay, los dos países de la ribera del Plata, pero a nivel mundial, un extranjero no dudaría en atribuir a la Argentina la autoría original del tango.
> 
> - El "che" y el "vos" (você en português) comparten todos los países de la cuenca del Río de la Plata (Paraguay, Uruguay, Argentina, Brasil (región sur) y Bolivia (Santa Cruz de la Sierra y departamentos adyacentes), pero como Argentina fue el país que más produjo películas, músicas, libros, etc. donde se difundió el "che" y el "vos", la mayoría lo asocia directamente.
> 
> Y así, a mi parecer ocurre algo similar con la cerveza..., pues todos asociamos a Alemania como el país más cervecero del mundo, mientras que la cuna de la cerveza y el país más cervecero es en realidad la República Checa, en la frontera de Alemania, que incluso ha creado en su región la cerveza más popular del mundo, la PILSEN.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Sayonara


 
Muchas gracias,  samurai guaraini


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Teros

Hiro Sasaki said:


> El tema es "che".
> 
> Val. Par, ... Que paises ?
> 
> 
> *che**2**.*
> (De _che_, voz con que se llama a personas y animales).
> 
> 
> *1. *interj._ Val._,_ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ U. para llamar, detener o pedir
> 
> atención a alguien, o para denotar asombro o sorpresa.
> 
> Val. = Valencia (España)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hola.

Solamente por curiosidad, en mi estado (Rio Grande do Sul) usamos el "ché" (pero escribimos "tchê" para que estea en la ortografía portuguesa). Creo que sea porque esta región tiene mucho contacto historicamente con los países vecinos (RS hace frontera con Uruguay y Argentina). Por eso, un "ché" dicho en una conversación no nos suena raro.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Teros said:


> Hiro Sasaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> El tema es "che".
> 
> Val. Par, ... Que paises ?
> 
> 
> *che**2**.*
> (De _che_, voz con que se llama a personas y animales).
> 
> 
> *1. *interj._ Val._,_ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ U. para llamar, detener o pedir
> 
> atención a alguien, o para denotar asombro o sorpresa.
> 
> Val. = Valencia (España)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola,
> 
> “ché” que se usa en Valencia, España,
> ¿Tiene la misma matiz y los mismos usos ??
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo CB

Miren, yo no soy un experto pues no soy Argentino y esta es una expresión muy particular de ellos. Yo hablo un poco el Italiano y "Che" al español es *que*, pero no tiene nada que ver con la intejención que usan los Argentinos, Considero que cuando dicen "CHE", se refieren a "TU", por ejemplo: OYE TU (o vos ), como quieran tratarlos. 

Un amigo d todos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias Hugo CB, 
Muy emotiva tu aportación.
Saludos


----------



## Samurai Guarani

ronanpoirier said:


> Hola.
> 
> Solamente por curiosidad, en mi estado (Rio Grande do Sul) usamos el "ché" (pero escribimos "tchê" para que estea en la ortografía portuguesa). Creo que sea porque esta región tiene mucho contacto historicamente con los países vecinos (RS hace frontera con Uruguay y Argentina). Por eso, un "ché" dicho en una conversación no nos suena raro.


 
Cómo estás querido amigo _gaúcho_... Así es..., justamente en el hilo sobre el origen del "che", yo hago mención a la utilización por parte de la población de Río Grande do Sul, parte de Santa Catarina y Paraná (y aún algunos pobladores de Mato Grosso do Sul), del "tchê", equivalente al "che" utilizado en los países colindantes de habla hispana.

Según la teoría de muchos especialistas argentinos, uruguayos, paraguayos y brasileños (que particularmente es también la teoría que sostengo), el "che" o "tchê" tiene su origen en el guaraní.

Cordiales saludos desde La Asunción


----------



## carol07811

no lo busqués en el diccionario porq no vas a encontrar el verdadero significado!
como ya dijo alguien, viene del guaraní. Los guaraníes eran una tribu indígena que poblaban una parte del territorio que luego pasó a ser la Argentina (y creo q también con algún otro país limítrofe). Digo eran porque fueron desplazados, pero aún quedan.
Simplemente significa "gente". Así que de insulto no tiene nada, che!! jaja
Y al menos en Argentina, para nada, jamás lo utilizamos para animales.
Es un término muy coloquial. Quiero decir, que en ciertos foros formales no debe decirse. No se debe llamar al jefe, al maestro, etc, como "che" porque es ser confianzudo.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Fíjense en este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=15090&page=4

Vean también las páginas 5 y 6 (donde aparece el significado que tiene el _tchê_ para los gaúchos)

Saludos,


----------



## carlisle

Concretamente, en Argentina el Che se utiliza para llamar la atención de alguien, tal como se dijo, algo así como un eh... tú...!

Se utiliza con personas de confianza, no desconocidos, a menos que sea con personas de edad similar y generalmente jóvenes.

No es sencillo definir cuándo se lo usa y con quién, pues eso pasa a ser casi instintivo.

Nunca se usa con superiores (a menos que haya un trato de confianza) o personas mayores.

De ninguna manera se lo puede considerar insultante.

Cuando uno utiliza un término cuyo significado no conoce, debe tener en cuenta qué significa en el lugar donde se encuentra, antes de utilizarlo, y jamás tomarlo a mal sin antes comprobar la intención con la que fue dicho.

saludos
Carlisle
PD: creo que este post llega con algún año de retraso...


----------



## maituny97

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias,
> 
> Utilizo una vez más mi imaginación de un detective de
> Pacotilla. Los valencianos y andaluces habrán emigrado
> A una región donde no hace frío.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
*Hiro Sasaki, aunque Argentina se ubica al sur del continente, hay zonas, como por ejemplo el Noroeste (Jujuy, Salta, Catarmarca, etc.), en las que el clima supera los 45 grados centígrados en el verano. Igualmente, se supone que el origen de la palabra "che" es originario de las provincias rioplatenses (principalmente Buenos Aires, auqnue también Rosario) en las cuales el clima es templado, en el verano, un promedio de 30 grados centígrados.*

*Menciono esto porque vos habías dicho antes que los valancianos y andaluces habrán emigrado a regiones donde no hacía frío. Digo esto, porque cuando ocurrieron estas inmigraciones, la gente no pensaba si al lugar al que iban era frio o no, eran momentos en que la inmigración masiva se dio por persecuciones religiosas, pobreza y falta de trabajo.*

*Igualmente, no estoy completamente segura si esta palabra (che) proviene de esa época (1860 - 1920, apoximadamente), sino que puede ser que haya sido usada por los gauchos criollos en la época del Virreynato.*

*Además, se usa en toda la argentina, no solo en buenos aires y santa fe.*

*Soy argentina, y la verdad es que che se usa como también usamos el "eu!", para llamarle la atención a alguien.*

*Por ejemplo: "Che, Federico, ¿vos me podés llevar hasta mi casa?"*
*o "Che, me parece que se te cayó algo..."*

*Igualmente, es una palabra de uso cotidiano, que no se usa formalmente, y algunas personas no la usan*

*Espero que esto te sirva! *


----------



## maituny97

el che se usa como una palabra amistosa, de confianza, no como ofensa ni tampoco en situaciones formales


----------

